# Better Double Tonguing for JXL Brass(or any library that allows you to control RR)



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 19, 2020)

This can be used with any library that allows you to control the RR order, and enable/disable each individual round robin. Obviously the process is the exact same for CAPSULE libraries because the round robins are just little bubbles you click on and off. 

Basically, I split the staccatissimo articulation into 2 separate versions. 1 will be our "TA" the other will be our "KA" version. Some OT libraries already feel like they arranged the round robin this way - but we're going to sculpt it a little more. The plus side is also having a "HARD" attack and a "SOFT" attack for very short notes. 

1.) TA = fast attack
2.) KA = slower attack, but use your ear to set this. With the trumpets a3 I think I liked 71ms - but this isn't rocket science, and you don't want to completely get rid of the transient. 
3.)Think of your phrase in your head, for instance, the William tell overture motif might be something like takaTA takaTA takaTA TA TA. A "spangalang" or oompa loopma esque rhythm would be more like //TA kaTA kaTA kaTA ka// but if you were going to make a brass arrangement of "Holy Diver" it might sound like TA takaTA takaTA TA TA. Scherzo for Xwings from TFA is a 6/8 rhythm like this: TA takatakata takatakata takatakaTA TA TA

then simply divvy them out. 

I programmed a few phrases real quick using step entry - so you could really get a feel for it. Not a super high quality tutorial, sorry. @OrchestralTools when you get done with namm, I hope you notice me senpai(s)


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 19, 2020)

Very nice.
The more I'm using JXL, the more I find tips & tricks to get better results. Lots of RR & dyn. layers do offer LOTS of freedom. Have you tried hacking OTSave files ? I looks full of promises too


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 19, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> Very nice.
> The more I'm using JXL, the more I find tips & tricks to get better results. Lots of RR & dyn. layers do offer LOTS of freedom. Have you tried hacking OTSave files ? I looks full of promises too


no I haven't, what is stored in them?


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 19, 2020)

video unreadable, sorry


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 19, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> no I haven't, what is stored in them?


They are XML files, easy to edit, created when you save a multi.
You’ll find all articulations and it’s a way to create custom CC values (I do CC keyswitches in LPX) ; so far it’s the only way to allocate fixed values for articulations “à la Spitfire UACC”.
I’d like to try a few more hacks if I have time to. All I risk is a Sine crash, but this never happens, right


----------



## Consona (Jan 19, 2020)

@ProfoundSilence Very nice, just the next tíme, please, upload 1080p version, you have such a big resolution and I can't see s**t with the 720p quality.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 19, 2020)

wierd, the original file was 1080p... YouTube did me dirty!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 6, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> This can be used with any library that allows you to control the RR order, and enable/disable each individual round robin. Obviously the process is the exact same for CAPSULE libraries because the round robins are just little bubbles you click on and off.
> 
> Basically, I split the staccatissimo articulation into 2 separate versions. 1 will be our "TA" the other will be our "KA" version. Some OT libraries already feel like they arranged the round robin this way - but we're going to sculpt it a little more. The plus side is also having a "HARD" attack and a "SOFT" attack for very short notes.
> 
> ...



So I just found this thread and it seems SUPER useful but could you explain it to an idiot like me? 
I cannot really see a thing in the video unfortunately, I'm not sure what you're clicking on once you highlight. But so basically you load 3 instances of the trumpet into SINE, and then you highlight something that's changing them but no idea how to put it into practice or for Logic etc.
Any chance you'd re-visit this video anytime soon? 
The sounds are great, for sure. 
Thanks!


----------



## gst98 (Nov 6, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So I just found this thread and it seems SUPER useful but could you explain it to an idiot like me?
> I cannot really see a thing in the video unfortunately, I'm not sure what you're clicking on once you highlight. But so basically you load 3 instances of the trumpet into SINE, and then you highlight something that's changing them but no idea how to put it into practice or for Logic etc.
> Any chance you'd re-visit this video anytime soon?
> The sounds are great, for sure.
> Thanks!


Just assign TA to MIDI channel 1, KA to MIDI 2



ProfoundSilence said:


> This can be used with any library that allows you to control the RR order, and enable/disable each individual round robin. Obviously the process is the exact same for CAPSULE libraries because the round robins are just little bubbles you click on and off.
> 
> Basically, I split the staccatissimo articulation into 2 separate versions. 1 will be our "TA" the other will be our "KA" version. Some OT libraries already feel like they arranged the round robin this way - but we're going to sculpt it a little more. The plus side is also having a "HARD" attack and a "SOFT" attack for very short notes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 6, 2021)

gst98 said:


> Just assign TA to MIDI channel 1, KA to MIDI 2


Still not quite getting it but I'll attempt to dig in when I get back to my midi set up/rig
With my midi keyboard in logic, if its not set to omni or midi channel 1, I get no sound.
(I've only been into midi now for a year so still learning a lot)


----------



## gst98 (Nov 6, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Still not quite getting it but I'll attempt to dig in when I get back to my midi set up/rig
> With my midi keyboard in logic, if its not set to omni or midi channel 1, I get no sound.
> (I've only been into midi now for a year so still learning a lot)


Midi channel on your keyboard or the track? You want your logic midi track to be set to all. Then assign the midi notes of TA to channel 1, and KA to 2. Easiest way would be to set up an articulation set of TA and KA.

If you get no sound from midi channels 2 thru 16 it's because there is nothing set to receive it presumably. But you need to set up the two trumpet patches, one TA and one KA, set to ch1 and ch2.
The TA's get odd RR numbers, and KA's get even RRs, so you don't trigger the same sample twice in a row.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 6, 2021)

gst98 said:


> Midi channel on your keyboard or the track? You want your logic midi track to be set to all. Then assign the midi notes of TA to channel 1, and KA to 2. Easiest way would be to set up an articulation set of TA and KA.
> 
> If you get no sound from midi channels 2 thru 16 it's because there is nothing set to receive it presumably. But you need to set up the two trumpet patches, one TA and one KA, set to ch1 and ch2.
> The TA's get odd RR numbers, and KA's get even RRs, so you don't trigger the same sample twice in a row.


Ok thanks for your responses, I'll be able to dive into this in a few hours and I'll post any further questions. It seems in his video though he has two stacatissimo's loaded and then a staccato loaded. So are there three midi channels being assigned?
That's part of whats confusing me since its labeled TA and KA, two specific dynamic accents, yet theres 3 patches in the track?


----------



## gst98 (Nov 6, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Ok thanks for your responses, I'll be able to dive into this in a few hours and I'll post any further questions. It seems in his video though he has two stacatissimo's loaded and then a staccato loaded. So are there three midi channels being assigned?
> That's part of whats confusing me since its labeled TA and KA, two specific dynamic accents, yet theres 3 patches in the track?


Didn't watch all the way through but I'd assume it's for having a longer articulation that isn't double tongue


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 6, 2021)

So I'm here trying this now and I have no idea how to set the individual highlighted midi notes to a specific channel in logic.


----------



## gst98 (Nov 8, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So I'm here trying this now and I have no idea how to set the individual highlighted midi notes to a specific channel in logic.


artic sets or edit in event list


----------

